# New Question: Bonnet Creek and WDW



## dis5150 (Jan 16, 2015)

After much back and forthing with my daughter we have (I think) decided to do the Disney Half Marathon November 7th at WDW. We are going to try and get a 1 bdrm deluxe at Bonnet Creek. My question is regarding the distance to WDW and the shuttle. We won't (most likely) be renting a car and will rely on the shuttle, which would be cheaper anyway, with just the 2 of us, than parking. The problem is that the Half Marathon starts at 10:00 pm, with a party afterwards at Epcot, until around 4:00am. I don't see us staying that late, but whatever time we do leave will be after closing hours at WDW (obviously) so I'm sure there is no shuttle at that time. The event does not have transportation to Non Disney sponsor/event hotels, even if they are on Disney property. So I am trying to figure out how we would get back to Bonnet Creek. Has anyone used a taxi between Bonnet Creek and Epcot? Is Bonnet Creek within walking distance of any Disney owned resorts?

Neither of us have ever been to WDW and have no idea of the layout/distance between the parks, etc. And for the rest of our trip, how often does the Bonnet Creek shuttle run? 

Thanks in advance! We may end up with a rental car, but really don't want the added expense!


----------



## 55plus (Jan 16, 2015)

Call Bonnet Creek and ask them when the shuttle runs...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sure there is no shuttle at 4 am, but in the grand scheme of things, the parking lot for EPCOT is across the street for the entrance to Bonnet Creek.  Since you both just did a Marathon, I'm sure the walk would not be that far in comparison, but it would likely be a mile or two.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 16, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> I'm sure there is no shuttle at 4 am, but in  the grand scheme of things, the parking lot for EPCOT is across the  street for the entrance to Bonnet Creek.  Since you both just did a  Marathon, I'm sure the walk would not be that far in comparison, but it  would likely be a mile or two.



No, walking back to the resort should not be an option!    Especially, for the time you plan on going back to Wyndham.

Perhaps going to Downtown Disney  (it's new name Disney Springs) may work out better for a later time to get back to Bonnet Creek?  However, you need to find out how late that bus runs?  You would also need to get a bus schedule.  Keep in mind that Epcot and the Epcot Resort area over by the Disney Boardwalk is much closer to Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort.

Your best bet: might be to return from Epcot.  You can call for a cab or they might already be lined up and waiting.  You will depart from the main entrance  -near the Epcot ball.  Another option: would be to use Epcot's back entrance - the side near the U.K country area and not too far from Paris.   Try to take the free Disney water taxi boat over to the Disney Boardwalk area resorts (if still open and running).   Additionally, from the Epcot back entrance near Disney's Vacation Club properties and Deluxe Resorts - you can just walk over.  It is not too long of a walk.   You can call for a cab from a Disney resort lobby to take you back to Wyndham Bonnet Creek.   The Epcot area resorts are Disney's Beach and Yacht  Club, Disney's Boardwalk, or even The Swan & Dolphin.  

Another resort near Wyndham Bonnet Creek is Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort (it is right next door - there is no path and it is not walkable at all).   Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort is very spread out.     If you do take a Disney bus over to this resort, try to stop off at Disney's Caribbean Beach - Old Port Royale stop.  This is the stop with the food court and main theme pool area - if you go very late at night or very early in the morning it may be hard to get assistance from staff.  I would save this option as a last choice - it might just be too much trouble for the time you need to return? 

Make sure to get a Wyndham Bus Schedule.  The complimentary Disney buses run every 15-30 minutes. The Disney buses may run much less frequently after theme park closing hours too?

Have a great time at Disney's Marathon and Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort!

Cynthia T.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes you can take a cab.  
We've done it.  

Also might want to try uber.com  
It will probably be quicker than waiting for a cab.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 16, 2015)

We've taken a cab back from Epcot several times. That time of night, it would probably easier to catch a cab from one of the Disney resorts.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 16, 2015)

I would cab or uber for that trip.  Enjoy the race---I just got back from the half marathon last week, and had a great time!


----------



## dis5150 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank everyone for all the info! Sounds like a taxi would be our best bet. Haven't heard of Uber - I will. Google it.


----------



## dis5150 (Jan 17, 2015)

bnoble said:


> I would cab or uber for that trip.  Enjoy the race---I just got back from the half marathon last week, and had a great time!



Thanks, we are super excited to go! Was your run at night too? Since neither of us has ever been there we thought it would be so fun, since the run is at night, through the parks.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 17, 2015)

No, it was the morning.  Very very early in the morning!


----------



## dis5150 (Jan 20, 2015)

So excited! Booked the unit yesterday for 5 nights! And the woman I talked to was very nice. She had done the run last year and had lots of answers to my questions. She said they walked back to Bonnet Creek after the run and that we shouldn't be nervous about walking at that time as there are hundreds of people doing the same thing at that time and after the party. She also said that the race ends in the Epcot parking lot so we are pretty close to Bonnet Creek at the end anyway. 

Thanks everyone for all the helpful advice! We are really looking forward to this trip. Do I have to wait until I check in to request a room with a fireworks view, or can I call the resort a few days (weeks?) before I go and ask?


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 20, 2015)

dis5150 said:


> Thanks, we are super excited to go! Was your run at night too? Since neither of us has ever been there we thought it would be so fun, since the run is at night, through the parks.



Now I understand the time . . . .


----------

